# Milton DeLugg - Music for Monsters, Munsters, Mummies Soundtrack CD



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking for someone to share the following CD by...Milton DeLugg Music for Monsters, Munsters, Mummies Soundtrack CD. Can be found at Monsters In Motion. Please 7 Thank You! 

Link: 


```
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/soundtracks-on-cd-item-listn-c-12_83/music-for-monsters-munsters-mummies-soundtrack-cd-p-11934
```


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

I have this  Shoot me a PM and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here you go.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you kindly, Dinosaur1972 ! Sent you a PM.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd like this one too please.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sure thing! When I get it I'll share it here. 



Halloweiner said:


> I'd like this one too please.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

To All My Goblins, Ghouls & Fiends...

A little early Halloween surprise for you. Just got my cd in the mail today. If interested send me a PM and I'll send you the link.

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sent You a PM.



Halloweiner said:


> I'd like this one too please.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I can't get your link to download. Any suggestions?


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Most excellent! Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

siys said:


> Most excellent! Thank you for sharing this!


You are most welcomed. Enjoy!


----------

